# sbp2 concerns with vanilla 2.6.6 kernel

## scoon

Hey All, 

I have a 2nd generation firewire iPod.  All of the previous 2.6 kernels have allowed me to 'rmmod sbp2'  so that I may safely disconnect my iPod.  Now with the 2.6.6 kernel I can not do that.  I have used the same .config file for all of my kernels so they are all configured the same.  I also have loaded all of the same modules the same way for all of the kernels.  I have noticied that for some reason when I look over the output from lsmod, I notice that for 2.6.6 kernel that sbp2 has a 1 in it's 'Used By' colum where previouse kernels had a 0.  I know that is why I can't unload the sbp2 module for 2.6.6 but I don't know what else is using it ?  Anyone else have any ideas or have experienced this ?

scoon

----------

## Raoul_Duke

Weird....i noticed no change going to 2.6.6

mine's a third-gen though   :Confused: 

----------

## scoon

 *Raoul_Duke wrote:*   

> Weird....i noticed no change going to 2.6.6
> 
> mine's a third-gen though  

 

Hey there, 

So are you connecting w/ firewire or USB ?

----------

## Raoul_Duke

firewire   :Cool: 

----------

## ipower

Look at my post, perhaps it can help you.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=172140&highlight=ipod

----------

## scoon

 *ipower wrote:*   

> Look at my post, perhaps it can help you.
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=172140&highlight=ipod

 

Thanks for the reply but I can connect fine with all of the other 2.6 kernels.  Just not the newest one.

----------

## ipower

my ipod works fine with the develepomment sources 2.6.6. Try it.

----------

## scoon

 *ipower wrote:*   

> my ipod works fine with the develepomment sources 2.6.6. Try it.

 

Thanks iPower, but I like using the vanilla kernels from kernel.org. 

scoon

----------

## scoon

Hey All, 

Well I am now unloading the sbp2 module with the '--force' flag so that I can use 2.6.6 with firewire.  I am still wondering if anyone else has noticed this change with the new kernel ?

----------

## dishkuvek

Yes, I am having the same problem.  I am using the vanilla sources from portage (2.6.6)

----------

## scoon

 *dishkuvek wrote:*   

> Yes, I am having the same problem.  I am using the vanilla sources from portage (2.6.6)

 

Hey there, 

Well I have discovered that for 2.6.6, firewire works slightly differently.  Not from any config file stand but rather how/when i connect and un-connect.  I used to be able to just plug the iPod in and then boot up and the kernel would recognize it.  Not anymore, now I boot up and once that is done, then I plug in the iPod and it gets recognized.  I  used to not have to use the -force flag but now I do so I guess that is the way it is.  

scoon

----------

## dishkuvek

 *scoon wrote:*   

>  *dishkuvek wrote:*   Yes, I am having the same problem.  I am using the vanilla sources from portage (2.6.6) 
> 
> Hey there, 
> 
> Well I have discovered that for 2.6.6, firewire works slightly differently.  Not from any config file stand but rather how/when i connect and un-connect.  I used to be able to just plug the iPod in and then boot up and the kernel would recognize it.  Not anymore, now I boot up and once that is done, then I plug in the iPod and it gets recognized.  I  used to not have to use the -force flag but now I do so I guess that is the way it is.  
> ...

 

Thanks for the tip.  The --force seems to be working fine for me.

----------

## scoon

 *dishkuvek wrote:*   

>  *scoon wrote:*    *dishkuvek wrote:*   Yes, I am having the same problem.  I am using the vanilla sources from portage (2.6.6) 
> 
> Hey there, 
> 
> Well I have discovered that for 2.6.6, firewire works slightly differently.  Not from any config file stand but rather how/when i connect and un-connect.  I used to be able to just plug the iPod in and then boot up and the kernel would recognize it.  Not anymore, now I boot up and once that is done, then I plug in the iPod and it gets recognized.  I  used to not have to use the -force flag but now I do so I guess that is the way it is.  
> ...

 

No problem.

----------

## Geoff Russell

I've got a firewire external harddrive (actually firewire enclose with IDE

drive). I had intermittent problems with 2.6.5 and 2.6.6 kernels, but

2.6.7-rc2 is working great (even with 2 firewires plugged in). 

When I disconnect I just "umount /sda1" and then turn off the disk. I

can't see why you need to unload the module. umount syncs the buffers

so everything should be on the drive. 

If you can't umount then you need to do "lsof /sda1" to see who has

it open. (emerge lsof if you don't have it).

----------

## scoon

Hey there, 

I am currently running a 2.6.7-rc3 kernel and it is definately working much better than the 2.6.6.  iPods should not be disconnected until the sbp2 module is unloaded.  For other hd's I bet it doesn't matter but here it does.

scoon

----------

## Raoul_Duke

 *scoon wrote:*   

> iPods should not be disconnected until the sbp2 module is unloaded.

 

Do you have a link i could read for this or some more info.........i always just 'umount' ipod and disconnect. I have never been worried becuase the ipod always displayed the 'ok to disconnect' message.   :Confused: 

----------

## scoon

 *Raoul_Duke wrote:*   

>  *scoon wrote:*   iPods should not be disconnected until the sbp2 module is unloaded. 
> 
> Do you have a link i could read for this or some more info.........i always just 'umount' ipod and disconnect. I have never been worried becuase the ipod always displayed the 'ok to disconnect' message.  

 

Hey there, 

The iPod only shows the "OK to disconnect" when the sbp2 module is unloaded.  Now there are a few generations of them now so this is definately true for the first 2 generation ones, the firewire only ones.  I  have not used the third generation USB ones so I don't know how they connect/disconnect.

scoon

----------

## Raoul_Duke

That's ok......i'm a third-gen user so i reckon i'm ok.

Cheers for respnding though   :Smile: 

----------

